# Disque réseau connecté au démarrage



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche depuis longtemps à connecter mes disques réseau à l'ouverture de session Mac OS (snow leopard puis lion)

Pour le moment, la seule méthode que j'ai trouvé c'est dans les paramètres de compte > ouverture. Mais on me demande mon mot de passe à chaque fois puis une fenêtre du finder s'ouvre pour chaque disque. Ce comportement ne me plait pas beaucoup et je m'était orienté vers un fstab à la mode UNIX mais qui se trouve être obsolète maintenant semble-t-il.

Auriez-vous une méthode plus "propre" à me proposer?

Merci !


----------



## bmct (30 Août 2011)

La méthode "paramètres de compte > ouverture" est la bonne, il faut juste cliquer sur la case "Garder ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau" lors de la prochaine connexion au disque réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Merci Bernard mais là j'ai un autre souci, je coche bien cette case mais le trousseau ne semble pas mémoriser mes identifiants.
Je vais faire un tour dans le trousseau pour voir je vous retiens au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




bmct a dit:


> La méthode "paramètres de compte > ouverture" est la bonne, il faut juste cliquer sur la case "Garder ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau" lors de la prochaine connexion au disque réseau.



OK ça semble fonctionner. Connais tu un moyen pour ne plus faire apparaitre une fenêtre du finder à la connexion à l'ouverture de session?


----------



## bmct (1 Septembre 2011)

OK ça semble fonctionner. Connais tu un moyen pour ne plus faire apparaitre une fenêtre du finder à la connexion à l'ouverture de session?[/QUOTE]
Facile :

Préférences système/Comptes
Déverrouiller le cadenas s'il est verrouillé
Cliquer sur Options (la petite maison en bas à gauche)
Menu déroulant "Ouverture de session automatique"
Choisir la session à ouvrir automatiquement (en principe la tienne)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

désolé, je me suis mal fait comprendre.
je voudrais qu'à l'ouverture de ma session le disque soit connecté automatiquement (ce qui est le cas à cette heure) mais que la fenêtre du finder ne s'ouvre pas. J'ai deux disque réseau auquel me connecter et j'aime pas trop avoir un grand nombre de fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors que je n'en ai pas forcément l'utilité...

pardonnez moi de suite, je voudrais avoir le même comportement que windows pour les disques réseaux.


----------



## bmct (1 Septembre 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> désolé, je me suis mal fait comprendre.
> je voudrais qu'à l'ouverture de ma session le disque soit connecté automatiquement.


Normalement le disque doit monter tout seul sans ouverture de fenêtre.
Quelle est la fenêtre qui apparait ?
Si c'est celle de connexion au disque ça n'est pas normal.
Est-ce que le trousseau a bien enregistré le mot de passe?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2011)

Non ce n'est pas la fentre de connexion mais une fenêtre du finder une fois le disque monté.


----------



## drs (3 Septembre 2011)

bmct a dit:


> Normalement le disque doit monter tout seul sans ouverture de fenêtre.
> Quelle est la fenêtre qui apparait ?
> Si c'est celle de connexion au disque ça n'est pas normal.
> Est-ce que le trousseau a bien enregistré le mot de passe?



Si si, je confirme. Lorsqu'on connecte un HDD réseau au démarrage avec les comptes, la fenêtre du disque connecté s'ouvre (comme si on avait fait un double clic dessus). Et cela, même si on coche la case "masquer".

Mais je n'ai pas de solution. Je ferme la fenêtre


----------



## Holy Diver (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

pour connecter un disque réseau au démarrage, sans que le Finder ouvre une fenêtre, il faut passer par un script :

delay 5

try
	mount volume "cifs://loginassword@adresse_IP_du_disque/nom_du_partage"
end try

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me met un smiley après login dans le texte ci-dessus ...
le bon texte c'est "login" suivi de ":" suivi de "password"

Il faut entrer tout ça dans l'éditeur applescript qui se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires.
Ensuite, Fichier / Enregistrer sous ... Choisir le format Application.
Moi, je l'ai enregistré dans le dossier Documents. Ensuite, on ajoute ce script dans les éléments qui doivent se lancer au démarrage (Menu Pomme, préférences Système, Comptes, Ouverture )

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## drs (4 Septembre 2011)

super merci 

Ca fonctionne impec!


----------



## bmct (4 Septembre 2011)

iNico88 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas la fentre de connexion mais une fenêtre du finder une fois le disque monté.


Ok, je comprend : c'est le contenu du disque qui apparait dans une fenêtre du finder.
Alors il faut peut-être essayer une autre technique :
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/13865/automountmaker


----------



## bmct (5 Septembre 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me met un smiley après login dans le texte ci-dessus ...
> le bon texte c'est "login" suivi de ":" suivi de "password"


Parce-que ":" suivi de "p" c'est un smiley


----------



## Ludogeek (17 Janvier 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ce script qui a l'air une très bonne solution.

Par contre je souhaiterais apporter une modification au script. En effet je suis connecté à mon lecteur réseau en tant qu'invité et non utilisateur référencé. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais cela ne fonctionne pas lorsque je rentre mon login et mot de passe.

Savez-vous donc ce qu'il faut écrire dans le script pour monter le disque au démarrage en tant qu'invité ? J'ai essayer en supprimant "longinassword" mais à l'ouverture de ma session une boite de dialogue apparait et me demande mes identifiants d'utilisateur référencé. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## geranium (17 Janvier 2014)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour connecter un disque réseau au démarrage, sans que le Finder ouvre une fenêtre, il faut passer par un script :
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas le mieux serait d'ajouter une ligne dans le fichier fstab en passant par la commande :  sudo vifs


----------



## Ludogeek (17 Janvier 2014)

Le script est écrit et se lance à l'ouverture. Je pensais que l'on pouvait rajouter quelque chose dans ce script afin de se connecter en tant qu'invité.

J'ai essayer de modifier le fichier fstab mais sans succès car je ne sais pas récupérer le UUID du disque (j'ai utilisé LABEL à la place et le nom du volume) et pour le reste je ne suis pas sur : "none hfs rw,auto")


----------

